# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علمی کاربردی و مشکل ثبت نام؟؟!

## Mehdi98

سلام دوستان؛
امروز روز آخر ثبت نام دانشگاه علمی کاربردی هست اونطور که فهمیدم.
این ثبت نام برای من که امسال کنکور دادم و دانشگاه نرفتم هست دیگه درسته؟
و سوال مهم تر اینکه؛ اگه من الان ثبت نام کنم و بعد جواب انتخاب رشته سراسری بیاد و بخوام رشته قبولی سراسری رو برم مشکلی نداره؟
یعنی من اگه الان علمی کاربردی رو بنویسم همین امسال (نه سال بعد) مشکلی برای انصراف و ول کردن علمی کاربردی و رفتن به رشته سراسری قبول شده وجود نداره؟

با تشکر!

----------


## -AMiN-

*اگه اولین انصرافت باشه خیر مشکلی پیش نمیاد*

----------

